# Pirate house in Northern CA



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Davey Jones looks fantastic! If I may ask, is that a mask? Or was he sculpted? It looks great!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks great! Very impressive. By all means, post the youtube link. We all love videos!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks great! Where in northern California are you?


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, what a huge undertaking! Looks fantastic!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Reminds me of Pirates at Disney Land. Nice work. I can't wait to see what you will make this year!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice, LoomisPirateHouse.


----------



## LoomisPirateHouse (Feb 24, 2013)

SonofJoker said:


> Davey Jones looks fantastic! If I may ask, is that a mask? Or was he sculpted? It looks great!


Thanks! The mask was one we bought online, then added longer tenticles cut from tentical fingers I found at a halloween store. That made them long enough to reach the keyboard. They are then hotglued on to some keys that move to add to the effect.

Thanks for all the kind words... more photo's coming as soon as my Sunday chores are done


----------



## LoomisPirateHouse (Feb 24, 2013)

cyberhaunt said:


> Looks great! Where in northern California are you?


Located off I 80 just below Auburn. The greater metropolis of Loomis


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see more! I've been collecting items for our own pirates theme (yeah, your not alone... ) so really looking forward to seeing more of your haunt. I also bought one of those Costco giant skull props (first year's version) so curious to see how you used yours in the theme. Haven't done our pirate's theme yet as I kind of got hung up on how to do the pirates ship or whether to just do a pirates raft landing on Skull Island (where my Costco skull would come into play). How in the world or where do you store your vessel? I assume it comes apart in sections. Also curious where you found your plastic corragated material. I'm always looking at everyone's approach to including a pirate's ship of some sort in their haunt, trying to figure out what would work best for us. Your ship is fantastic. Love the decking, love the Captain's Quarters area. The roping, mast and dock add a nice touch of realism as well. Bet it looks awesome at night lit up. 

The pipe organ and Davy Jones came out great. Hope he is featured in your video. Nice photos of him. 

Wow, I'm so happy to see you joined HF recently and are sharing your haunt with us. Pirates is a pretty popular theme on here. Always room for one more!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love it all. I am secretly attending WPHA meetings. Wannabe Pirate Haunter Annonymous. 
Im gaining more momentum the more I see. Thanks for posting and drawing me back in..


----------



## LoomisPirateHouse (Feb 24, 2013)

So I've finally found the video of the house in the day with some explaination of what I did and used. Also shows some of the background stuff. Hopes that helps others who are building. I'm probably going to put some photo's of it at night up, as the video of the evening is not great. But here is the link to the daytime vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4ua776AJyM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## LoomisPirateHouse (Feb 24, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> I love it all. I am secretly attending WPHA meetings. Wannabe Pirate Haunter Annonymous.
> Im gaining more momentum the more I see. Thanks for posting and drawing me back in..


Aren't you supposed to state your name, we all say hi, then you tell us how many days it's been since you built a pirate prop??  

Sorry to tempt you again!


----------



## LoomisPirateHouse (Feb 24, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Can't wait to see more! I've been collecting items for our own pirates theme (yeah, your not alone... ) so really looking forward to seeing more of your haunt. I also bought one of those Costco giant skull props (first year's version) so curious to see how you used yours in the theme. Haven't done our pirate's theme yet as I kind of got hung up on how to do the pirates ship or whether to just do a pirates raft landing on Skull Island (where my Costco skull would come into play). How in the world or where do you store your vessel? I assume it comes apart in sections. Also curious where you found your plastic corragated material. I'm always looking at everyone's approach to including a pirate's ship of some sort in their haunt, trying to figure out what would work best for us. Your ship is fantastic. Love the decking, love the Captain's Quarters area. The roping, mast and dock add a nice touch of realism as well. Bet it looks awesome at night lit up.
> 
> The pipe organ and Davy Jones came out great. Hope he is featured in your video. Nice photos of him.
> 
> Wow, I'm so happy to see you joined HF recently and are sharing your haunt with us. Pirates is a pretty popular theme on here. Always room for one more!


So the Costco head is in the beginning of the video and shows pretty clearly what we did with ours. They're a cool first prop if you can find one! 

As for the storage of the ship, it's all 4x8 sheets of plastic, so they store in a pile about 6 inches high. I made a shelf in my garage that they slide into. Here's a picture of where we started all this. We had built a cabin in the mountains and had a bunch of left-over material. My wife said, "wouldn't it be fun to have a pirate ship coming out of the lawn and growing each year?" I thought a minute and said... no  But I did come up with this:








So with this, we had a bunch of T1-11 plywood siding pieces and misc. 2x4's. The bow sprit was a small dead pine tree that I cut and planed the bark off of. It was about 6' high at the inside top of the entrance. This thing weighed a ton and storage was out of the question when we were done, so we tore it down and redesigned the new one out of corrugated plastic. 

As to where I got the plastic from - corrugated plastics dot EDIT: .net. Worked out to be about the only way to get the colored plastic. 4mm was an OK price considering, although there are thicker options, but 4mm has held up well for us. I got the idea from a guy that I think posted here several years ago and used steel framing mounted to his house with cloth wrapped around the frame. Think he was located in San Jose. 

Thanks for the kind words by the way!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the video post and the above photo and explanations. The photo above is similar in how I've been contemplating the ship emerging from our garage instead of the side view of a ship, less work and materials. Sounds like you guys figured out a good way to construct and assemble and disassemble it though. I'll keep that in mind and good to know what thickness worked for you (and thanks for the lead on the corrugated plastic @ .net btw...I've considered using landscape fabric panels as well trying to keep the cost down). Your bow in that photo looked great btw and I like how you incorporated the entrance to the garage haunt into the bow. Hadn't even considered that. 

Costco's first year talking skull was friendlier looking than the second year which yours looks to be. Yours is a good look for a scary pirate skull. Those things are heavy, at least year one's is, and I was surprised you mounted yours. Mine moaned or laughed wickedly as I recall and seemed to have some timer circuit on it. How was yours? Was it triggered by the ToTers walking past? Adding the cross bones and head cover was very clever.

I like that you decided to extend Jones' tentacle beard to tickle the keyboard. Picked up some finger tentacles last year from Diddams Party store and wonder if they arrr the same items as what you used although mine seem smaller. I bought them to have some coming out of portals or around a sea chest. Wish someone sold 1- and 2-foot rubber tentacles for adding to scenes. I like your mask usage with them. _Wonderful_ find on your organ, great price and look. 

I know you said you guys were thinking about downsizing and moving but have to say you have a wonderful yard there to decorate. Like the way the driveway curves around giving you lots of space to add intro pieces like the rope pulling skellies. That set up worked really well. It really gave the appearance that they were yanking on the rope. I hope you guys got a lot of ToTers in your area to your house because it really hasn't been the run of the mill halloween decorating most people do. 

Haven't decided on what theme we will run with this year. Have a few I've been working on and I did add an animated pirate skeleton last year. Your video makes it tempting to want to go pirates!


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Reminds me of this one house I saw last year in Celebration FL a little before Halloween, when I went with a friend, because she wanted to see the decorations. My car got more attention than the houses and I was honoured that several people stopped to talk to me about it and told me they liked it more.

Before then, I had never even been in Celebration (A town built by Disney, where millionaires live).

Any interested parties can just google "Celebration FL Pirate Halloween House" or something like that. Seems to be a lot of videos on The You Tubes, too.


----------

